# Must share, my two new doelings, Precious and Shazam



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Have to share a few pics of our new girls we just picked up today from Phoenix Rising Farm. The first is Pine Shadows Precious, and her name suits her, she is a little doll! The second is Phoenix Rising Shazam. She is a pretty little thing, with a nice top line. We are thrilled to have them!
:lovey:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice...congrats...cute kids human and goaties.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

They are beautiful......all 3 of them.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...so cute!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Glad you like them!!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

They are so pretty! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

love those black and white spots.. got a few myself.. and the lil one below has pretty eyes as well.. good deal


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

tooo CUTE!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

You are a lucky girl!!! They are both "precious"! Lovely girls... and the human one too!


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

So adorable!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Goodness gracious Shazam is gorgeous!

Love the picture of Precious and your daughter so sweet


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

What sweet girls you got!! All three. That 2 legged one is just adorable!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks guys-I'm glad I bit the bullet and got both of them. They are settling in nicely. I ended up separating them from my brood of Jr doelings-they were being ruthless! I'm giving them a few more days and then throw them back to the mini wolves! LOL.


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

They are adorable ! All 3 LOL 

Margaret


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

aw the one of your daughter is sooo sweet!
they are looking good!


----------

